

Launching Jetpack Social. What does hacker news think? - jetpacksocial
http://www.jetpacksocial.com

======
jetpacksocial
Hi everyone,

We just launched Jetpack Social. Its a social media platform that allows
businesses to create sweepstakes, daily deals, coupon offers, etc to their
customers on Facebook via custom app pages.

I'm looking for some feedback on my landing page as well as the entire website
and app. Looking forward to hearing from you all.

------
sevaaa
Looks like <http://i.imgur.com/N6HR2.jpg> when I go to the page using iOS 6 on
iPhone 5

~~~
jetpacksocial
thanks so much for this. I've fixed this now. A late change caused this issue
on mobile browsers. i would appreciate any feedback people can give me on the
site.

